# got bored today and took pics



## zanes_antiques (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's a few things to gander at. This is an Acorn and Oakleaf Cup plate. I think it's early Sandwich or Pittsburgh.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 8, 2007)

The base


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not sure on who may have made this but it is amber applied to clear.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 8, 2007)

Different angle


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 8, 2007)

This is a Beatty Swirl Tumbler made by beatty Glass of Steubenville. Hard to find!


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is a nice early cobalt covered compote. it appears to be hand blown and paddled. Any ideas guys?


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 8, 2007)

Milk glass fish salt. I believe. Almost custard glass


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice early Master Salt. Probably Pittsburgh Flint Glass.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 8, 2007)

Look at the wear on this one!


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 8, 2007)

This serving tray the a painting of McKinley on it is odd. Anyone ever seen one like it?


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok just one more. This is a paperweight brought back from France during WW1. It has a sulphide of Woodrow Wilson inside. Can anyone tell me anything about it?


----------



## tiqhuntr (Feb 9, 2007)

Zane;   Any of  it on the market?  Earl


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice, I especially like the acorn and oak leaf dish.  We've made the white oak a symbol of our 1883 house. There's a huge white oak growing too close to the house but I wont cut it down.  Also inside were a lot of those acorn style clothes hooks and one of the light shades has the acorn and oak leaf pattern.  I since found three more (two intact in the bottom of a dumpster) and an old four light fixture I think they might have been on which I'd like to fix up.  I acid etched a couple transom? windows with leaves and an acorn to put over our two front doors and painted an oak leaf on our entrance sign. Again, nice glass - I love all kinds!


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 24, 2007)

Here's that light fixture I was talking about, I think the shades were from something like it.  I would love to know what the 10 inch shade that's missing in the middle looked like.  If I restore it I might just get one and paint oak leaves and acorns on it.


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 24, 2007)

close up


----------



## epgorge (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice acorn room.
 You should buy Zane's acorn plates to put in it.
 Ep


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice light fixture. I think if you talk to a few places that deal in vintage architectual antiques you might find a Period Replacement shade for it.


----------



## stinger haut (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey Zane,
 Really enjoyed your pictures, nice selection of items.
 Stinger Haut


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks a lot Stinger.


----------

